# Nectar Points...what do you spend them on?



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive just been asked out by the cashier in Sainsburys Local, Streatham and basically his eyes didnt light up at me- but my Nectar Card balance!

It must be time to spend!

Does anyone else collect? Ive looked at the website and I dont know what I might save for.

Is anyone else saving them for something?

Noseybum x


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Ive just been asked out by the cashier in Sainsburys Local, Streatham and basically his eyes didnt light up at me- but my Nectar Card balance!
> 
> It must be time to spend!
> 
> ...



who needs a nectar card when you can get a bonus card from iceland ?


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 15, 2010)

I have Tesco Clubcard points, Nectar points and Boots Advantage points, the only ones I spend regularly are my Boots points and that normally get used towards my favourite slap provider Estee Lauder. I haven't checked the others lately.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> who needs a nectar card when you can get a bonus card from iceland ?



Theres no Iceland near me! I take it they do good points then!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I have Tesco Clubcard points, Nectar points and Boots Advantage points, the only ones I spend regularly are my Boots points and that normally get used towards my favourite slap provider Estee Lauder. I haven't checked the others lately.



i use the boots card too  and morrisons card for petrol


----------



## Einstein (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Ive just been asked out by the cashier in Sainsburys Local, Streatham and basically his eyes didnt light up at me- but my Nectar Card balance!
> 
> It must be time to spend!
> 
> ...


 
I use them either at Sainsburys or Argos.. Don't get so many now as I hardly do the miles.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the Boots Advantage card because it's so easy, one point equals one squid. Simples.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Theres no Iceland near me! I take it they do good points then!



haha to be honest its a piece of crap. 

when im on a till i have to ask every customer if they have or would like a bonus card and it does my head in. half the customers say "it doesnt do anything" and i just want to agree but obvii i cant or will get my bum kicked.

thats another moan for the day lol 

but your meant to recieve money off vouchers through the door and you can use it for your free home delivery if you spend over ?25 and you get entered into prize draws for trolley dashes and vouchers.  trolley dashes are funny to watch


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

I collect tesco points and also used to do co-op as well , but now i only do boots card which is great last time i got a facial cream and a lippy .


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2010)

I get points on my Co-op card and they send me money twice a year. When I was little me and my sister had to remember ouf 'dividend' number so we could tell the lady whenever we bought anything from the Co-op.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Well done you on charming a streatham-ite! maybe take him down the greyhound one night Or do Caesars still do 10 quid all you can drink??

I can't stand all these points cards hard cash or bartering system is all I can work with!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahem, Brixton. He wasn't from Brixton. _No-one is actually from here!_

Glad you like the Greyhound. Was thinking of that for the next forum meet up as you like it so much 

Wind you neck in Rossi-boy!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Ahem, Brixton. He wasn't from Brixton. _No-one is actually from here!_
> 
> Glad you like the Greyhound. Was thinking of that for the next forum meet up as you like it so much
> 
> Wind you neck in Rossi-boy!



You said streatham!

Nice big pub too! 

I'll go hide in the corner now, with my rouge!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> You said streatham!
> 
> Nice big pub too!
> 
> I'll go hide in the corner now, with my rouge!!




Woops! So I did! Sorry!

What shall I spend my points on rossi?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Woops! So I did! Sorry!
> 
> What shall I spend my points on rossi?



a toaster 

a toaster


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 15, 2010)

hm.........I looked on the site and you can like, milllions and trillions of points and go on the Orient Express. I think I'll save for that...

If you get contour acesncia test strips you can save boxes and collect tub tops for a cookery book. I think I will do that too...


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> hm.........I looked on the site and you can like, milllions and trillions of points and go on the Orient Express. I think I'll save for that...
> 
> If you get contour acesncia test strips you can save boxes and collect tub tops for a cookery book. I think I will do that too...



yeah I noticed them when i first opened one up, soon forgot about that! Still there's enough recipie books/magazine cuttings in this house to burn a few forests, so not today thank you, maybe you could collect and go sell down CHL!!?


----------



## HelenP (Jan 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Or do Caesars still do 10 quid all you can drink?



Heehee, had some fun nights out at Caesars in me yoof!! 
(I can remember wearing a new white jacket for the first time there and a bird crapped on it just before we got to the door!!  )



Sugarbum said:


> Ahem, Brixton. He wasn't from Brixton. _No-one is actually from here!_



My best friend at school was originally from Brixton!! 

Re Supermarket points - I collect more Tesco's than Sainsbury's, but I save them up til I've got a reasonable amount, then just use them towards the week's groceries and pocket the housekeeping!  (married gents - forget you read that!  )

xx


----------



## PhilT (Jan 16, 2010)

I use Boots advantage card, had one from when they first came out.

I have about ?32 on mine atm so should spend some points.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I use Boots advantage card, had one from when they first came out.
> 
> I have about ?32 on mine atm so should spend some points.



I've had one of those sice they came out - and have 108 points on it. I rarely buy stuff from Boots, and it's even rarer that I remember to give them my card!


----------



## am64 (Jan 16, 2010)

ive had a nectar card for donkeys years and never registered it maybe i should..... i might be rich
i dont have any other cards and on the rare occasion we when we have to go into tescos i love turning to the person behind and giving them my reward points !


----------



## rhall92380 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use my Tesco Clubcard points to buy RAC membership with 75% discount using Clubcard Deals


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 17, 2010)

Have a Iceland bonus card and they never send anything decent.

Tesco just take it off my shopping and same with sainsburys points usually.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 17, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Have a Iceland bonus card and they never send anything decent.
> 
> Tesco just take it off my shopping and same with sainsburys points usually.


 

Wouldn't life be easier with just ONE loyalty card across all shops?

I like Nectar as I can use it when I have enough points, Tesco well, once a year as I never have the card with me...

Really I'd prefer just to have a discount off what I buy there and then


----------



## am64 (Jan 17, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Wouldn't life be easier with just ONE loyalty card across all shops?
> 
> I like Nectar as I can use it when I have enough points, Tesco well, once a year as I never have the card with me...
> 
> Really I'd prefer just to have a discount off what I buy there and then



i get that in local supermarket ....kids who work there and so i get 10%


----------



## aymes (Jan 17, 2010)

I've only ever used my nectar points on theme park entrance. I don't spend them often so the points tend to rack up, then it's nice to have a day out that costs nothing!


----------



## HelenP (Jan 17, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Really I'd prefer just to have a discount off what I buy there and then



Supposedly that's what Asda do, and they say that's why they don't have a loyalty card...........

xx


----------



## am64 (Jan 17, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Supposedly that's what Asda do, and they say that's why they don't have a loyalty card...........
> 
> xx



and lidl !!! brilliant!


----------

